# New Patient vs Established Patient



## Sherylwilson (Nov 13, 2008)

Physician is Family Practice speciality 
Changing from one provider group to another with the same speciality.

If patient's from old group practice see the same provider at the new group practice should the e/m's be billed as new patient or established patient?

Patient is new to the group.
Patient is not new to the provider.


----------



## mbort (Nov 13, 2008)

This is considered an established patient.

per CPT Page 1, Professional Edition:

"An established patient is one who has received professional services from the physician or another physician of the same specialty who belongs to the same group practice within the past three years"


----------



## KellyCPCCPCO (Nov 13, 2008)

I agree established patient should be billed.


----------



## Pawanarya (Nov 14, 2008)

*INITIAL VISIT after consult in Hospital*

If the patient was seen in the hospital and later seen in the physician office for the FIRST TIME. 

Does this get coded as follow up visit or an initial visit?

Thank you,

Pawan Arya,


----------



## renifejn (Nov 14, 2008)

if by the same physician/specialty-est


----------



## mbort (Nov 14, 2008)

place of service does not matter.  That would be an established patient as well


----------

